# Where to find jeans for skinny girls?



## CandyApp13 (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been having absolutely NO luck in find jeans that fit me perfectly, either the jeans are too baggy on the butt or on the thigh. I usually wear a size 0 or a size 24 and I barely even have a butt! Anyone know where I can find jeans that fit verrrry small? I heard the refuge jeans from Charlotte Russe are pretty good... but anything else? Please help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Nov 26, 2006)

charlotte russe wetseal and bodyshop i have the same problem im a size o and sometimes oo depending on the cut of the jeans but charlotte russe and bodyshop have hydraulix jeans i love them there low waisted and fit good if you can find them try i use to like dollhouse jeans but past couple seasons there jeans were weird


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 26, 2006)

Try Express jeans. They go down to a size 00 and have a bunch of different fits. Gap Long and Lean is my personal standby, and they have a size 0. Gap also has a bunch of different fits, so you could try their slim fit. If you can afford it, premium jeans such as Seven, Citizens, etc, also fit slim girls very well.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm the same size as you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Charlotte Russe does have nice small jeans. I haven't checked Hollister in awhile, but last I checked, their 0 was small enough as well and they're nice for casual jeans.

If you're willing to go more expensive, I really like Seven for all Mankind, Citizens of Humanity, and Diesel (if you can find a 24 in Diesel...I don't think all of their cuts go that small).

HTH.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Nov 27, 2006)

I know there are many people who absolutely refuse to go into these stores...but I do know that *Abercrombie &amp; Fitch* have jeans that infamously run a little bit on the small side, and they do have size '_Zero_'. They are made for ladies that don't have much backside or thighs...and nobody else, LOL. I would try there. You'll definitely find something.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2006)

yes i forgot to mention^^^^ ambercrombie&amp;fitch there zero fits well i tried hollister to and there zeros was not like a zero it fit loose and baggy i forgot about express there jeans fit but i really dont care for them kinda plain


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 28, 2006)

I've had luck with Levi's Skinny Jeans in Juniour sizes and Fcuk jeans(they actually make me look as though I have a backside!)


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you tried american eagle?? They have sizes 0 and 00. About 2 years ago i was quite underweight but the 0 fit ok. It was still slightly baggy, but better than others that I have tried. also they make extra long sizes, if your jeans are too short-ahem another probelm of mine! But I do know that they make skinny jeans.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 28, 2006)

True Religion makes smaller fitting jeans.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 28, 2006)

lol. I just buy jeans from the Abercrombie (Kids) store.

The zeros that I have from Hollister are much smaller than my Express size zeros (I wear the express ones loose). lol. I think their sizes go up and down every once in awhile.


----------



## han (Nov 28, 2006)

every time i tried on a pair in there they were loose and then a couple months ago i saw new ones that fit perfect so im not giveing up cause i love hollister..lol


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

No idea as I've never had to worry about needing skinny jeans... I used to be a stick figure until I got breasts at 9!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 29, 2006)

I was a size 1 about 4 years ago, and the only jeans in the entire mall that fit me were Gap jeans .... I cringed paying the $50 price tag when I saw so many jeans in other brands for $25-30! But that was several years ago, so Gap could have changed the fit of their jeans since then.

Also, do you have a store called "5-7-9" anywhere nearby? They specialize in tiny sizes in Junior's clothes, and I have seen size 00 there!

Another thought, can you shop in the girl's sizes? I see plenty of clothes in girl's sizes that look like Junior's clothes. The only problem is that if you're very tall that won't work...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm a 0-1 and it was sooo hard finding jeans when I was a teenager. It sucked! Those sizes are not hard to find now but everyone I try on is apparently made for skinny, tall girls because I can never find any the right length. Oh well, it's easy to alter them.

Have you tried JcPenney or Mervyns? I've gotten alot of my jeans there and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 29, 2006)

Hm, so have you ever tried girl's sizes since you are skinny and short? I've had two roommates in the past that bought a lot of their clothes in the girls' section, but they looked the same as anything you'd find in Junior's or sometimes even Misses, if it was just a basic pair of jeans!

But I agree finding tiny jeans is tough, I struggled with it for several years .... Right now I'm a size 5 or 7, with some extra tummy rolls that I could do without, but I'd much rather keep my tummy rolls so I can find jeans easier than go back to a size 1! (Actually what I'd REALLY like is to move my tummy fat to my super-skinny hips and tiny butt -- after gaining 30 lbs in the past 4 years I STILL don't have curves! lol)


----------



## CandyApp13 (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow! thanks for the replies girls!! I haven't been on here too much, I've been way too busy with finals, ugh!! Anyway.. I've never tried kids jeans before just because I'm afraid the jeans will fit a little funny (since little girls dont get curves till puberty), but maybe i can take a look!! I find that Seven jeans fit a little big on me (i know.. i'm that tiny!!!!) And seven's are suppose to fit pretty small too. But I will check out Gap and Hollister...

Where do you find express jeans? Do they have a lot of different styles?

Hmmm, no i have never heard of 5-7-9 before; is there a website for it? But nooo.. i'm not very tall, im about 5'2, im a shortie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 29, 2006)

We have an Express in practically every mall here, I don't know about Canada though. Go to EXPRESSFASHION.COM and see if there's a store by you.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 30, 2006)

There's a company called "Just USA", they have very sytlish jeans and are fairly affordable. Or if you can, spring for some high end jeans, Seven for All Mankind is my favorite and they run on the slimmer side. I also found a slim cut brand at Macy's called Anoname.


----------



## Lissaboo (Nov 30, 2006)

sorry hun..honestly..i woudlnt know lol I'm quite fluffy myself &lt;3 haha


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 12, 2007)

are you talking about Seven for All Mankind?


----------



## monniej (Feb 13, 2007)

i just found out the banana republic carries double zero (00) jeans!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 14, 2007)

In Canada: SIRENS or Urban Behavior sell reeeally tight fitting, tiny jeans.

Like others have mentioned, American Eagle is really good for small sizes as well.


----------



## Saje (Feb 14, 2007)

I've found great jeans at Abercrombie and even at Pacific Sunwear.

I know at Abercrombie I get size 0 or 00 and I get it at a length of short (im 5'2) and they fit perfectly - and they work even with or without the badunkadunk.


----------



## Tesia (Feb 14, 2007)

i am a 00 at aeropostale but i think they made their jeans bigger...I havent tried jeans from the Gap in awhile...but when i did they did not fit me...but i have gained a little weight....You can also try juicy!


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 19, 2007)

miss sixty or diesel!!! I cant wear any gap or any other pants that are designed for American girls.. even if that's size 0.. it looks baggy on me..

Those pants are lil expensive but i think of as a good investment!!

and for other clothes, i only buy from H&amp;M..

that's only brand fits me!

(I am 5.4 and less then 100lb)


----------

